# Best way to weather!



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Im adding these 2 atlas curve cord bridges to my layout and am curious as to what will be best colors and material for paint and weathering them! Im thinking silver or grey with a mixture of rust powders! This will be my first weathering project so any advice would ne great! Thx Paul


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

You can base coat it a rust color and then after you prime it and then put an actual color of silver then you can take a scraper or an eraser and then start rubbing the paint till you get the rust base..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Get the weathering powders they make the job so much easier and better results than paint. And before you clear coat you can change it over and over again and again till you get it right, and the way you like it!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Sean send me the link you were talking about for the weathering powders! was gonna ask you on the phone but i forgot! lol


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

buck71usa said:


> Hey Sean send me the link you were talking about for the weathering powders! was gonna ask you on the phone but i forgot! lol


Heres' one -

http://www.micromark.com/doc-obriens-weathering-powders-set-of-12-colors,7798.html


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess I'm either cheap or old school... I weather with cigerette ash for my wooden fences/ buildings.. For soot and dirty grime I use exhaust carbon from my tail pipes on my camaro lol


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is being realy cheap


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Thx X. Just checked that link out looks like a good deal for a greenhorn like myself!


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol grabbem88 not cheap just frogul! Never thought of using those but its an idea!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I guess it's cheap in a way but I like to experiment on cheap rolling stock and the cig ash was read in a magazine I got dated in the 50's!

Atleast with chalk powder if you mess up a wet rag cleans up.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is the ones I use,
http://stores.ebay.com/Stoney-Mount...ORE-WEATHERING-KITS-/_i.html?_fsub=2058453011
They work great for me!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say the best way to weather is to start small and light and see how it comes out. You can always enhance it, but it's a lot more difficult if you overdo it and want to scale back.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

I think im gonna go with a flat primer grey color for my base then a wood colored brown for the walkways then start with a light rust powder with a fine brush just do a few areas or corners to get a feel for it! Once the powder kit gets here im gonna practice on a old train car! Thx for the help will post some pics once i get going!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I've used fire place coal/ash, pastels and chalk to weather. Also careful dry brushing works well, but keep that brush dry or you'll end up with stripes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Harry Henning of Henning's Trains fame uses real rust for weathering. He has powdered rust that he uses sparingly, it does a really nice job.


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

So had some free time today and decided to give this weathering a try! the back bridge is just a flat primer gray which was done to the forward one as well! only did the forward one on one side to get a feel for it! let me know what you think! very first attempt so be gentle! lol








i then decided to add a lil rust and soot to the top of this one to get a feel for it!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking pretty good. I like those bridges. Make sure to hit the inside as well, and maybe strive to make the rust a little less uniform. 

For heavy rusted areas I use a reddish brown paint. I put some on the brush then work to get most of the paint off the brush. Then dab rust spots on. It helps if you trim the brush really short so that the bristles are stiff.

Test the brush on a piece of paper to see your rust spot pattern and to make sure you don't have too much paint on. You're just trying to make it look like the rust you have on there are dripping/emanating from the darker spots in the middle.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I like it but the soot on the top needs to be lightened up not so heavy and weathering and uniform don't always look good..but yours actually does look good


----------



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

ok thx for the info! i pulled the bridge apart and decided to go ahead and do the whole thing! added some darker colors and tried to randomize it a lil more! first pic is side A we will say!








this side we will call side B let me know which side you think is better!








Another side B pic


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I like b alot!


----------

